# Ищу имя композитора и ноты



## Magistr (21 Сен 2010)

Здравствуйте. за интересовала пьеса польского композитора, (маленькая история). К сожалению не помню имени и фамилии композитора.

Вот сама пьеса: 

http://narod.ru/disk/25153279000/MotionTrio%20-%20Little%20Story.mp3.html

Может у кого-нибудь есть ноты этой музыки? буду очень благодарен, в ответ тоже поделюсь редкими нотами.
Писать можно на [email protected]


----------



## Orphei (21 Сен 2010)

Здравствуйте Денис!
Имя композитора *Janusz Wojtarowicz*. 
Вот здесь сайт:
*http://www.motiontrio.com*
С уважением, Андрей!


----------

